# OPINIONS -on best floors to hide mud,slobber,hair etcetc...



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

Ben is 7 months and it just hit me the other day..."I am ripping these rugs out ASAP".!!
I called a flooring company that is highly recommended by a friend who has commercial and rental properties that she uses this business for.
I talked to the guy and he said he would come over for an estimate this week.
I mentioned vinyl tile. I have a formica laminate pine look floor in the kitchen dining room which has held up very well. But it has a glossy sheen and you see every drool mark and paw print.
He suggested Congoleum DuraCeramic.anyone heard of this?
I want to hide everything I can. 
I am the type of person who goes to the furniture showroom with a sandwich baggie full of my cat's hair to do a comparison of which couch hides it the best.---Yes-I actually did this, to my accompanying friend's embarrassment.
But -HeyIi am still happy with the purchase and dont spend more time vaccuuming it then the floor!
So any aopinions would be welcome!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Stained concrete.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We used Trafficmaster Allure (Home Depot) in the dog room and it's great. It's stuck down in planks glued to each other and completely waterproof, scratch proof, etc. It was about $1.50/sq ft. 
I'm not a fan of fake wood, but in the dog room, with the bowls and the puppies, real wood wouldn't have made much sense... I'm thinking of replacing it with the same product but different pattern.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I have real wood throughout the house--maple and cherry. I have ceramic tile in the kitchen. After 10 years of three dogs, the stair landing could use a light sand and refinish. The grout in the kitchen could use a professional cleaning but hey 10 years!

I'm waiting for the cat to die before I do any remodeling. That cat has done more damage than any dog.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Yep Hardwood Flooring goes well with dogs, And if they new refinishing it is much cheaper than to replace carpet. I install many floors for customers with dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny, so, so funny.



Emoore said:


> Stained concrete.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

rather than hide things why don't you clean up after your dog.
mop, sweep, vaccum, wipe up daily if need be.



FlowersGSD said:


> I want to hide everything I can.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> rather than hide things why don't you clean up after your dog.
> mop, sweep, vaccum, wipe up daily if need be.


I like the cut of you jib... Wanna move into our house? We have about 1,000 sq ft of honed marble that could use that type of dedication :rofl: ...followed by 1,500 sq ft of hardwood, with 500 rubberized dog floor... I wouldn't mind floors that hid fur for maybe even 20 minutes after I just finished vacuuming and mopping. It's kinda maddening. 

As for the wood floors, it's not the wood or the dogs that I worry about, it's the pee and occasional bout of dog barf I'm concerned about getting in the cracks


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

Stained concrete? I so want to learn how to do that!



































http://texasconcretestain.com/wp-co...esign-star-concrete-scoring-stained-floor.jpg


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> rather than hide things why don't you clean up after your dog.
> mop, sweep, vaccum, wipe up daily if need be.


 haha---tell that to my friends- they think actually i am *too* much on the clean side...that's why the marks bother me so much I suppose. you see, I had indoor cats for a long while-no mud, slobber,pawprints- (and such a quiet house!)so it has been a learning curve for me. beleive me, I have a bucket of sudsy water with a perpetual mop in it since the loveable and very wet beast has come to live with us!

I just like to get other's ideas -why put down a floor that accentuates the issues and regret it? I would much rather get a great idea from someone who is on the same wavelength about the visual.
If I had a choice between a floor that hid stains and one that didnt I would of course go for the former. I wouldnt clean it any less. It would just look better between cleanings. 
does that make sense?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i see what you mean now.



FlowersGSD said:


> haha---tell that to my friends- they think actually i am *too* much on the clean side...that's why the marks bother me so much I suppose. you see, I had indoor cats for a long while-no mud, slobber,pawprints- (and such a quiet house!)so it has been a learning curve for me. beleive me, I have a bucket of sudsy water with a perpetual mop in it since the loveable and very wet beast has come to live with us!
> 
> I just like to get other's ideas -why put down a floor that accentuates the issues and regret it? I would much rather get a great idea from someone who is on the same wavelength about the visual.
> If I had a choice between a floor that hid stains and one that didnt I would of course go for the former. I wouldnt clean it any less. It would just look better between cleanings.
> does that make sense?


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

Dogaroo said:


> Stained concrete? I so want to learn how to do that!
> 
> http://www.concretedesigngroup.com/images/stained/stained_norwell2.jpg
> http://www.texasetchandscore.com/images/cust17.jpg
> ...


 
THOSE ARE SO COOL! I am thinking a few paw prints thrown into the design would be nice-eh?


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

FlowersGSD said:


> THOSE ARE SO COOL! I am thinking a few paw prints thrown into the design would be nice-eh?


I love the paw prints idea!


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

This one is really cool, too, but I would probably trip on it!
http://www.designmyconcrete.com/images/P1010777.JPG
(Picture is too big, so I'm just putting a link to it here.)


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

I am also thinking of getting a SoggyDoggy mat . It will be a gift to myself. Looks like a fantastic idea. Microfiber long plush chenille that is supposed to completely dry the paws in a few seconds.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what hides dog stuff? the OP was talking about something
durable. i misinterpreted. 

speak to me in English not Canadian.
what heck does "i like the cut of you jib" mean??? 



Jax's Mom said:


> I like the cut of you jib... Wanna move into our house? We have about 1,000 sq ft of honed marble that could use that type of dedication :rofl: ...followed by 1,500 sq ft of hardwood, with 500 rubberized dog floor... I wouldn't mind floors that hid fur for maybe even 20 minutes after I just finished vacuuming and mopping. It's kinda maddening.
> 
> As for the wood floors, it's not the wood or the dogs that I worry about, it's the pee and occasional bout of dog barf I'm concerned about getting in the cracks


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what hides dog stuff? the OP was talking about something
> durable. i misinterpreted.
> 
> let me be clearer.....not durable.
> ...


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

FlowersGSD said:


> let me be clearer.....not durable.
> rather than a clean floor that shows crap- i want to find a floor that when clean wont show crap.
> beleive it or not....a clean floor can still show a lot of crap.
> 
> hhhmmmm....maybe i cant explain this..


You mean.... kind of like wearing black or navy blue wool suits when you live with German Shedders?


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

yeh maybe better to wear a moHAIR suit....

it would hide the hair...

hehehe


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

i mean it would hide mo hair...


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

*groan* There oughta' be a law....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Stained concrete.


I actually have stained concrete floors. They are not as beautiful as the pictures that were posted, but I think they look nice. It's kind of a chocolate brown color, with almost a suede look to it. It's easy to clean but does show muddy paw prints and we get hair tumbleweeds. If I sweep once a day that's usually good enough unless we do a poor job of wiping down the dogs before they come inside. The dogs love the concrete floors in this heat, they can come inside and lay down on the cool floor, or they can lay down on one of their floor pillows. The downside is that I have to always wear shoes in the house since my feet will get cold otherwise. Not a big deal though.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Since I was a teenager in Florida where all the homes back then had terrazzo floors - (1) A fall on them is wicked - very very hard. 
(2) Obviously you need to be slab on grade for a concrete floor (I think-I can tell you that my 2nd story tile kitchen is problematic due to minor floor flex we had to put in a special product [at the sellers expense the floor was ripped up and a thicker subfloor and a schulte layer had to be put in] to keep the flex from destabilizing the joints.
(3) Noise is NOT muffled and makes the house noisier.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> speak to me in English not Canadian.
> what heck does "i like the cut of you jib" mean???


It's not Canadian, it's a Navy term... Canada doesn't even _have_ a navy!  (well it does but...)

Taken from a website...

In the days of sailing ships, nationality and rigs could often be distinguished by their jibs. A Spanish ship, for example, had a small jib or none at all. Large French ships often had two jibs and English ships normally had only one. 
From ships, the phrase was extended to apply to men. The nose, like the jib of a ship arriving in harbor, is the first part of the person to arrive at a designated place. Figuratively, it implies the first impression one makes on another person.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

*Naturcor sheet vinyl*

I just put a new floor in my kitchen, laundry room and hallways. I live with 3 dogs so I know what you mean about wanting it to look nice between cleanings. I had a light colored vinyl floor and I would no sooner get done mopping and you'd see paw prints.

I wanted something that looked nice and was easy to clean. I went to Flooring America and found Naturcor resilient sheet vinyl.
Vinyl | vinyl sheet flooring | armstrong viyl tile | Tarkett vinyl

I went with a faux tile pattern with browns and cream colors. I really like it.
I can post a picture if you'd like to see it.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Since I was a teenager in Florida where all the homes back then had terrazzo floors - (1) A fall on them is wicked - very very hard.
> (2) Obviously you need to be slab on grade for a concrete floor (I think-I can tell you that my 2nd story tile kitchen is problematic due to minor floor flex we had to put in a special product [at the sellers expense the floor was ripped up and a thicker subfloor and a schulte layer had to be put in] to keep the flex from destabilizing the joints.
> (3) Noise is NOT muffled and makes the house noisier.


My parents' house in FL has tile floors, and they are very hard. They feel hard to walk on, and in the kitchen, if you drop any dishes, they shatter. 

I have oak hardwood floors, and they hold up well with the dogs. If I drop dishes on the floor, they do not break. Oak is sturdy, but softer on the joints and any dropped dishes than tile.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Since I was a teenager in Florida where all the homes back then had terrazzo floors - (1) A fall on them is wicked - very very hard.
> (2) Obviously you need to be slab on grade for a concrete floor (I think-I can tell you that my 2nd story tile kitchen is problematic due to minor floor flex we had to put in a special product [at the sellers expense the floor was ripped up and a thicker subfloor and a schulte layer had to be put in] to keep the flex from destabilizing the joints.
> (3) Noise is NOT muffled and makes the house noisier.


They make a product called durock they both get put on sub floors upstairs. Also code states you have to put down cork (condos only) underneath these items or on the concrete, depending what the sub floor is made off. Cork will help the sound not as well as they say, it muffles it. You will have no problems with the flex if the durock is screwed in as per code, like every six inches. I used the durock and cork in my house. 

As far as grout goes with a dog or without it gets dark. I know use a dark grout when I tile, like a chocolate brown. If you use a light grout TSP sold at home depot and a good hard brush will get it looking new. Better pop advil becauses its a drag and hard on your back and arms.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

I went with a faux tile pattern with browns and cream colors. I really like it.
I can post a picture if you'd like to see it.[/QUOTE]

I would LOVE to see it if u can post it. Thanks!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Porcelin tiles are much better than ceramic. The terrazzo floors are great also. they use a dark cement looking grout and the older they get the better they look. If you use terrazzo floors make sure you do not get the shiny one they have to be polished every few months.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Good_Karma said:


> I actually have stained concrete floors. They are not as beautiful as the pictures that were posted, but I think they look nice. It's kind of a chocolate brown color, with almost a suede look to it. It's easy to clean but does show muddy paw prints and we get hair tumbleweeds. If I sweep once a day that's usually good enough unless we do a poor job of wiping down the dogs before they come inside. The dogs love the concrete floors in this heat, they can come inside and lay down on the cool floor, or they can lay down on one of their floor pillows. The downside is that I have to always wear shoes in the house since my feet will get cold otherwise. Not a big deal though.


Yup, I have it too. Mine's kind of a cola or tobacco brown color. Very easy to clean and care for. We did it ourselves and it cost about $60 and took a weekend.


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

i am thinking of Congoleum DuraCeramic which is actually a vinyl/limestone aggregate mixed tile that is made to look like stone. Anyone familiar with ot?


----------



## FlowersGSD (Feb 27, 2011)

*I found my Flooring Material!!!*

It is Armstrong Alterna. It is a vinyl tile that looks like ceramic, but warmer and softer. I threw a bunch of hair and glop on the sample and I couldnt see a thing!
the color I chose is called Durango Deep Gold. 

Armstrong Flooring - Durango - Deep Gold

I chose it from among a bunch of other samples the salesman brought over and we both liked the Deep Gold one cos it went with my other flooring color adjacent to it and some furniture and even the front brick steps out the front glass door ...so this evening as I was watching tv I had the sample up on its side against the wall and Ben was asleep on his side with only his underside to me...and guess what---unbeknownst to me the same colors in him were also on the tile.
Grey,dark grey, reddish, buff, and light cream. 
It was so funny and unexpected. 
And perfect.
thanks for all of your inputs-even you doggieDaD !!JK:crazy:


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

FlowersGSD said:


> It is Armstrong Alterna. It is a vinyl tile that looks like ceramic, but warmer and softer. I threw a bunch of hair and glop on the sample and I couldnt see a thing!
> the color I chose is called Durango Deep Gold.
> 
> Armstrong Flooring - Durango - Deep Gold
> ...


Awesome!!

Good to know, actually.... When I get around to shopping for flooring, I'll just take the dogs to the showroom with me & ask, "Can you match these?"


----------

